# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  عاااجل : المريخ ينسحب من الاجتماع الفني لمباراة القمة

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينسحب من الاجتماع الفني للمباراة



  رفض مسئولو المريخ في الاجتماع الفني لمباراة القمة ظهر اليوم بتسليمهم  البرنامج الكامل للمباراة حتى يتأكدوا اذا كان ضمن البرنامج هناك تتويج  للهلال من قبل شركة سوداني بلقب الممتاز وعندما رفض مسئولو الاتحاد العام  تسليم مندوبي المريخ البرنامج الكامل للقاء المريخ انسحب مسئولو الأحمر من  الاجتماع الفني ورفضوا إكماله، وربما شهدت الساعات القليلة المقبلة أحداثاً  عاصفة أدت لاتخاذ قرار من جانب المريخ بعدم خوض المباراة حال تمسك الاتحاد  بقراره وأعلن تتويج الهلال بلقب البطولة مساء اليوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## abuashruf

*اتمنى الانسحاب لان التلميحات تشير الى ان نتيجة الفحص سالبة للمريخ

ويبدأ التحدى المباشر لاتحاد الرشاشات
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نلعب يا جماعة 
يبدو لى ان جلافيط الاتحاد يدفعون المريخ دفعا للانسحاب خوفا من هزيمة الهلال وتمسيخ المناسبة وبالتالي تتخذ زريعة لمعاقبة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هذا أمر دبر الصباح عديييييييييل 
يعنى قلة أدب واااااااااضحة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اذا تم التتويج فما فائدة اوراق الفحص
عليه يجب رفض التتويج جملةً وتفصيلاً
حتى اذا أدى ا لأمر الى الإنسحاب وعدم لعب القمة
هذا لإتحاد الهليلي لن يرعوي الا بالقوة والبأس الشديد
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

هذا أمر دبر الصباح عديييييييييل 
يعنى قلة أدب واااااااااضحة



قلة أدب شديييييييييييييييد جدا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لو بقى فى ترصد تحكيمى نخرب المباراة ومرحبا بورسعيد
ده اتحاد ظاااااااالم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لو بقى فى ترصد تحكيمى نخرب المباراة ومرحبا بورسعيد
ده اتحاد ظاااااااالم
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*المهنية غائبة والعدالة في اجازة مفتوحة والشفافية تعيش انت وكل المعاني الممكن تكون سند في نهضة شعب وامة في الباي باي 
عشان كدة سنظل نراوح مكاننا دا لو ما رجعنا مليون خطوة للوارء وهذا ما يحدث للبلد في عموم اوجه الحياة 
الله المستعان ... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
*

----------


## مغربي

*الانسحاب بس
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*والله اني ارى ان اﻻتحاد يدفع المريخ دفعا للانسحاب وهو  يقصد ذلك تماما . مع ان القانون واضح بان ﻻ تعلن نتيجة الدوري اﻻ بعد اﻻفتاء في الشكوة المقدمة من المربخ . ﻻن بموجبها يتحدد البطل مع نتيجة مباراة اليوم .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان من داخل الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم
متوكل احمد علي يسحب وفد المريخ احتجاجا علي طلب الفحص الذي لم يرد عليه حتي الان
:
:
مدير استاد الخرطوم يرفض فتح الملعب لدخول الجماهير ما لم يتأكد من تواجد الفريقين علي ارض الملعب خوفا من حدوث كارثة
:
:
عدم تواجد مسؤول شوكة سودانى الراعي الرسمى للبطولة يسير التساؤلات
:
:
الان حسن ابو جبل يقول انا في مشكلة كبيرة

:
وكالعادة عدم تواجد مسؤولين الاتحاد العام كلهم
الا حسن ابو جبل لوحده
*

----------


## ابو همام

*دا  لعب  بس 
الضباط الاربعه خارج السودان  سافروا  امس  وهم عارفين الليله نهاية الدورى
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*بس بيني وبينكم مجلسنا بيقدر يثبت علي كلامو وما يلعب المباراة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان الفريق طارق في هوى السودان يقول :

المريخ سيذهب للملعب واذا وجد هناك اجراءات لاحتفالية التتويج سيقرر وقتها قراره الاخير قبل بدء المباراة 
ونستند على المادة 104 من القواعد العامة 
العام الماضي لم يتم تتويجنا رغم اننا معلنين بطل فكيف للجهة الراعية ان تتوج اليوم ولسه هناك شكوى معلقة

الى الان لم ياتنا رد بخصوص طلب الفحص

الان الساعة 3:30 تم فتح ابواب استاد الخرطوم لدخول الجماهير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق طارق : مايحدث عبث واستخفاف بنادي كبير مثل المريخ ولن نسكت على ذلك
سنتخذ قرارانا النهائي قبل المباراة

*

----------


## golden

*همبتة وعدم احترام للقانون ويبدو هناك مخطط من هؤلاء الفاسدين ...
 هناك قضية لم تكتمل مراحلها وبالقانون المادة 104 الاتحاد لا يستطيع اعلان نتيجة المنافسة وتحديد البطل .
طلب الفحص يمكنهم رفضه في ثواني ولاي سبب فهم لا يحكمون بالعدل وحيثيات اللجنة المنظمة ولجنة الاستئناف مخجلة مخجلة ولا تصدر من اصغر محامي ويبدو انهم يتعمدون تاخيره وتاكيد التتويج ولي عنق القانون حتى ينسحب المريخ وعندها ستكون السيناريوهات
 ان يقبل طلب الفحص حتى لا يصعد المريخ ولكن القرار سيكون باعادة المباراة والمريخ لن يلعب وبالتالي انسحاب المريخ من مباراتين وسيضع الاتحاد خيارين فاما خصم 6 نقاط او المنع من المشاركة الافريقية والمستفيد اهلي شندي وحديث رئيسه ومهاجمته للمريخ مؤخرا لم تاتي من فراغ هناك تحريش واتفاقيات ....المريخ طرف في المباراة ومستضيف المباراة ومن حقه معرفة البرنامج كاملا من خلال الاجتماع التقليدي الذي يعقد اصلا لتوضيح برنامج المباراة والا ما فائدته !
اصرار السلطات ليه والموسم ينتهي ببطولة الكاس ومازال هناك ايام وبامكان الاتحاد تمديده وهناك اسباب مقنعة !!
الخلاصة هي دفع المريخ للانسحاب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خلال الاجتماع التقليدي طالب المريخ  والهلال ببرنامج مباراة اليوم حتى يحددا قرارهما النهائي الا ان رئيس  الاجتماع رفض ذلك بحجة عدم معرفته ببرنامج اليوم اصلا

شركة سوداني تقوم بتجهيز الملعب لبرنامج التتويج بالفعل في استاد الخرطوم

الاتحاد العام يلزم الصمت لوضع الجميع امام الامر الواقع 

اتمنى ان يرفض المريخ اداء المباراة اذا كان بالفعل سيتم تتويج الهلال بالبطولة اليوم

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*عايرة وادوها سوط 
هو فى استخفاف أكتر من ان قادة الاتحاد يغيبون عن اجتماع قمة الكرة 
على ماذا يقوم اتحادهم هذا؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على حسب كلام شمس الدين الامين في هوى السودان

الهلال ينتظر برنامج اليوم الختامي اذا كان هناك تتويج سيلعب الهلال المباراة
وان لم يكن  هناك تتويج سينسحب الهلال من لعب المباراة

*

----------


## golden

*على المريخ لعب المباراة وتفويت الفرصة عليهم واذا تم التتويج ومخالفة القانون فتلك قضية فساد جاهزة توجه مباشرة للمحكمة الرياضية بالفيديو وتنشر في جميع وسائل الاعلام في العالم . 
*

----------


## golden

*زعلانين الفاسدين منذ فوز المريخ على اهلي شندي وضمانه لابطال افريقيا ووجود قضية واضحة حتى لو رفضت منهم باسبابهم الواهية والمضحكة ليست نهاية والتصعيد متاح وهم متورطين وتاثيرها على سير البطولة وتحديد البطل. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القمة قائمة في موعدها.. فوز الهلال على المريخ يتوجه باللقب وخسارته تؤجل التتويج 



توصل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  إلى حل وسط مع الهلال والمريخ لإقامة  مباراة القمة مساء اليوم بإستاد  الخرطوم في موعدها حيث أكد مسئولو الاتحاد  أن التتويج سيكون قائماً في  حالة فاز الهلال بالدوري لأنه سيكون ابتعد في  صدارة المنافسة بفارق عشر  نقاط عن المريخ وبالتالي فإن الاحمر لن يستفيد  شيئاً من شكواه ضد الهلال  حتى لو كسب الشكوى، وايضاً في حال انتهت المباراة  بالتعادل سيتوج الهلال  باللقب، أما في حالة فاز المريخ فسيتأجل التتويج  إلى حين حسم شكوى المريخ  ضد الأزرق لأن الأحمر وفي حالة كسب الشكوى وفاز  على الهلال فإنه سيصعد  للصدارة 83 نقطة متقدماً على الهلال بفارق نقطتين  لأن المريخ وفي حال كسب  الشكوى سيتم سحب ثلاث نقاط من الهلال ليصبح رصيده  81 نقطة ليتراجع للمركز  الثاني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دعت الأمانة العامة لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أعضاء المجلس لإجتماع طارئ  ومهم بعد قليل للتفاكر حول ضبابية موقف اتحاد الكرة بخصوص التتويج خاصة وأن  الشركة الراعية شرعت بالفعل في التجهيز لتتويج الهلال وهو ما يرفضه المريخ  الذي انسحب مندوبه من الاجتماع التقليدي للمباراة لعدم قيام الإتحاد  بتسليمه برنامج الختام ليتأكد من إدراج بند التتويج من عدمه ومن المتوقع أن  يصدر المريخقرارا بالخصوص في اجتماعه بعد قليل. ومن جهته عبر  الفريق شرطة  طارق عثمان الطاهر عن بالغ أسفه لما وصل إليه  حال الاتحاد العام ووصف أعضاءه بعدم المسئولية وقال بالنسبة للمريخ  الاجتماع الفني انتهى ولن يتحمل أي إضافة فلجنة الاستئنافات لم تتكرم حتى  اللحظة بالرد على طلب الفحص مشبهاً قيام سوداني بالترتيب للتتويج طبخة نتنة  الرائحة وقال لا يمكن أن لا يعلم رئيس اللجنة المنظمة بالترتيبات التي  تقوم بها شركة سوداني واختتم حديثه لهوى السودان بقوله سنجتمع بعد قليل  وسنصدر قراراً مهماً قبل المباراة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يامر اتحاد الخرطوم بفتح الابواب ويعلن القمة في موعدها



  اعلن اتحاد كرة القدم المحلي في الخرطوم الان عن فتح الابواب امام الجمهور  للدخول للاستاد من اجل مشاهدة مباراة القمة بين الهلال والمريخ وكشف  مسؤولي اتحاد الخرطوم ان اتحاد الكرة طالبهم بذلك واعلن لهم ان المباراة  قائمة في موعدها




*

----------

